
Ask HN: Is Apple Sneering at Virtual Reality? - hoodoof
I can&#x27;t help feeling that Apple is looking down it&#x27;s nose and sneering at Virtual Reality.<p>As though pure games and pure entertainment is beneath it.<p>Does anyone else get that sense?
======
andymoe
I don't know, I think they will take the same approach they have tried for
most of their products since they released the original iPod. They will wait
for the market to mature and, if it does, create something exceptional with
broad appeal.

